# Fluval 3.0 overkill?



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

You should be able to dial that light in to fit your needs but there are certainly cheaper options that will grow hardy plants. And you could get a timer that would allow on/off periods that suit your schedule. But feedback here and elsewhere has been pretty glowing for the 3.0. As for sizing, I'd go with the 48", but might want to check with Fluval first or Google the actual length. I only suggest against buying a shorter one because I'm not fan of having a light delicately suspended over a tank with long metal rods on each side. Especially if used over open water.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I wouldn't want to be the one to test it, but the Fluval lights have an IP67 waterproof rating.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

I like the 3.0 but havnt had many of the modern lighting options. It has many options for intensity and obviously control on duration with a good ramp up/down control as well. You do have to have one of those semi smart phones or tablet or something to set it up. 

If you go with a cheaper option and a timer just make sure the timer allows enough power to the light in order to not make it dim. I had a 30" light previously on my 40b which the timer I picked up worked fine for the comparable 20" but wouldn't drive the longer light. Big difference once I installed the 3.0 and realized how much brighter it was, made me think so I plugged the previous light into the outlet bypassing the timer and sure enough it was much brighter. 

Just my minimal experience.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! One of the reasons I'm looking at the 3.0 is I find the cheaper options to be very limited here in Canada. Add to that that even the cheaper options I'm still looking at close to $200 by the time I get a light and timer, while the Fluval is $300. Kind of looking at this as a buy once and have it for a while. Not to mention if I decide to go with plant friendlier fish down the road or a new tank I can use this for a nicer planted tank.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

sooflyfisher said:


> Thanks for the replies! One of the reasons I'm looking at the 3.0 is I find the cheaper options to be very limited here in Canada. Add to that that even the cheaper options I'm still looking at close to $200 by the time I get a light and timer, while the Fluval is $300. Kind of looking at this as a buy once and have it for a while. Not to mention if I decide to go with plant friendlier fish down the road or a new tank I can use this for a nicer planted tank.


Yep, as long as it has all those options with intensity and duration this leaves the door open for other plants and other types of setups.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a 36" long tank and I purchased the 36"-48" Fluval 3.0. It was almost perfect fit, actually just a bit short. as @Blue Ridge Reef suggested, I too would grab the 48" just to be safe.

Bump:

Kensfish has the 48"-60" light on sale $178.50 USD. Worth checking out IMO.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Longest that will fit. 

One thing not sure of the depth on your tank but on my 40B its a pretty deep (width looking sideways) so when the light sits right on top it doesnt get the full effect in the corners even with the 36" light. What I did is blocked it up to raise the light about 1.5-2" which gave much better dispersion of the light to the far edges.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Fluval 3.0 low tech on My 55 gallon running at 55%, they are a great light you dint need a super strong light if your going low tech I got it because I'll go high tech with my new build (c02 injected), I do have an issue with hair algae though but I don't think it's the light as I've ran the light at different levels with no change in hair algae. This picture was taken in the ramp down phase almost to the point of it going full dark, lights way brighter than this.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't know what kind of setup you have, but you can also hang the light. This will give you better spread and endless possibilities by adjusting height.


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> I wouldn't want to be the one to test it, but the Fluval lights have an IP67 waterproof rating.


I've already dropped mine in twice and it's still working!


----------



## wuryan (Jul 26, 2018)

for the plants you listed, I feel that a cheap chinese ebay light would do the job for plant survival.
Fluval 3.0 is a nice light, though. Makes the color pop and grows red plants in my smaller setup.

If you are mounting it inside a lid, the 48" probably won't fit. Otherwise, I would definitely go for 48" for a nice evenly distributed light.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

Once again, thanks for all the replies. I ordered the light last night as well as an inline heater I been considering. Looking forward to getting them in so I can continue getting the tank set up! I went the 48"-60" size, if I have to rig something up I will though not too worried, I have 3 glass braces across my tank, 1 at each end and one in the center, so it won't fall in! May even just sit the light flat on them if I have to.
Here is also a pic of the tank as it sits now. I have a new Hydor canister for it but using the fluval that I got with it mostly filled with poly batt to clean the water from the sand.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

I run two on my 40B turned down to ~40% to get to 35par at the substrate

They realeased a firmware update (I didn't know because the tank has been up sinc January and we lost power last night.. So putting in the settings is where I noticed) that gives you 6 time setpoints to really customize your lighting schedule

Haven't played around with it but definitely enjoyed the light before the update


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Optix said:


> I run two on my 40B turned down to ~40% to get to 35par at the substrate
> 
> They realeased a firmware update (I didn't know because the tank has been up sinc January and we lost power last night.. So putting in the settings is where I noticed) that gives you 6 time setpoints to really customize your lighting schedule
> 
> Haven't played around with it but definitely enjoyed the light before the update


They have 10 set points I believe. How tall is your 40B and did you measure the light intensity yourself? Just curious, I have my light 6 inches over my tank at about 75%. I have no clue what Par I'm getting.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Econde said:


> They have 10 set points I believe. How tall is your 40B and did you measure the light intensity yourself? Just curious, I have my light 6 inches over my tank at about 75%. I have no clue what Par I'm getting.


At 100% on my 40 breeder, I measured PAR of 114 @ the substrate with my Fluval 3.0 using a Seneye meter.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

I have an Apogee PAR meter from 10yrs when I first got into the hobby

I have my lights suspended about 10" over the tank. I wanted good spread...so I measured empty...then filled with water and measured again...then set up and only took 1 measurement to compare

I should be ~32-35 PAR at the substrate...I have pressurized CO2 into a reactor...but dont run it anywhere near optimal 30ppm...I have a capped dirt substrate and my plants grow well -- but Im not growing anything exotic


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Man, Thank you guys for this thread! I've been itching to upgrade the light on my 90, same height as @sooflyfisher 's 80gal, and have been kicking around the idea of the 3.0

Then @Econde comes blazing with this great deal so I jumped on it. Retail is 209.99, but just ordered the light and a QP of bloodworm flakes for 183 shipped. So happy, thanks guys!



Econde said:


> Kensfish has the 48"-60" light on sale $178.50 USD. Worth checking out IMO.


----------



## Subroto (Mar 27, 2013)

Econde said:


> I have a 36" long tank and I purchased the 36"-48" Fluval 3.0. It was almost perfect fit, actually just a bit short. as @Blue Ridge Reef suggested, I too would grab the 48" just to be safe.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Kensfish has the 48"-60" light on sale $178.50 USD. Worth checking out IMO.


Seems the sale's over; the price now is $209.99.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Subroto said:


> Seems the sale's over; the price now is $209.99.


Add it to cart :wink2: then check the cart price.



varanidguy said:


> At 100% on my 40 breeder, I measured PAR of 114 @ the substrate with my Fluval 3.0 using a Seneye meter.


WOW. I should probably lower my % down! Thanks for the info @varanidguy !


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

sooflyfisher said:


> Once again, thanks for all the replies. I ordered the light last night as well as an inline heater I been considering. Looking forward to getting them in so I can continue getting the tank set up! I went the 48"-60" size, if I have to rig something up I will though not too worried, I have 3 glass braces across my tank, 1 at each end and one in the center, so it won't fall in! May even just sit the light flat on them if I have to.
> Here is also a pic of the tank as it sits now. I have a new Hydor canister for it but using the fluval that I got with it mostly filled with poly batt to clean the water from the sand.


Can’t see pic but wherever light is just make sure there’s at least 1/2” under it to allow proper thermal dissipation.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

sooflyfisher said:


> Once again, thanks for all the replies. I ordered the light last night as well as an inline heater I been considering. Looking forward to getting them in so I can continue getting the tank set up! I went the 48"-60" size, if I have to rig something up I will though not too worried, I have 3 glass braces across my tank, 1 at each end and one in the center, so it won't fall in! May even just sit the light flat on them if I have to.
> Here is also a pic of the tank as it sits now. I have a new Hydor canister for it but using the fluval that I got with it mostly filled with poly batt to clean the water from the sand.


Did you end up ordering from Kensfish? Just wondering :smile2:


----------



## Subroto (Mar 27, 2013)

Econde said:


> Add it to cart :wink2: then check the cart price.QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, you rock!


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

Econde said:


> Did you end up ordering from Kensfish? Just wondering :smile2:


No though that is a great deal! But being in Canada the exchange shipping and possible taxes coming in would make it close to the same price I paid.



DaveKS said:


> Can’t see pic but wherever light is just make sure there’s at least 1/2” under it to allow proper thermal dissipation.


Not sure why my pics aren't showing, is there maybe a certain number of posts before you can post pics?

The numbers that this light can put out is something I'm really liking! Especially with the programmability of it! Can't wait to get it in and on my tank. It may end up causing me to change the direction I go with my tank. So far planning on 3 red blood parrots as the main fish so dont want to go too fancy in my planting with them. But nothing is set in stone yet, so we'll wait and see.

Another try on the pic to see what happens.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice looking tank! Just remember to update the firmware when you get your light. It's literally the difference between night and day in terms of programmability.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

Just got the light in the other day. first impressions have me impressed! The light is a hair shorter than 48" so it fits beautifully on the tank. Puts out lots of light, though the tank is only about half full now so can't make a decision on that yet. Will post some pics when things are a bit better set up.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice. Play around with the app so you get familiar with it. It's kind of touchy with the sliders and all.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

The light sitting in the tank with full power. Water is a bit cloudy looking, think its just air bubbles from the new filter. But the light still lights the tank well.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Jan 6, 2019)

sooflyfisher said:


> The light sitting in the tank with full power. Water is a bit cloudy looking, think its just air bubbles from the new filter. But the light still lights the tank well.


I actually screwed up! The pic is NOT with the light at 100% Forgot I had already been playing with the programming in PRO mode. This pic was taken when the light was ramping down in sunset mode. And about half way through also. So the light is only at around the 50% mark when the pic was taken.


----------

